# JS:Pdfka-JV infection



## Winterborne (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi folks,

My wife's computer seems to be infected with both a Trojan and a virus that may have arrived on a PDF she accessed online. Avast reported infection with Win32:Spyware-gen and Win32:Renos-KO; it requested a reboot and scan upon startup, which found a couple of files infected with the above, plus a PDF file with the JSdfka-JV virus.

I instructed Avast to put these files in its chest. There were no problems on boot. After looking through some security forums for help, I downloaded McAfee's Stinger program it and ran a scan, but it found nothing. Then the McAfee VirusScan program on the computer (I know, I know - shouldn't have been running two virus programs on top of each other, not sure how it happened) reported it had found an infected file, but I couldn't find any more information, and a scan by that program didn't find any infections either.

I am not seeing any odd behavior from the computer yet beyond these virus alerts, but do not feel confident it has been squashed. If any of the experts would take a look at the following HijackThis log file, I would very much appreciate it.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:26:52 PM, on 6/21/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16850)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\McAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZinw12.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://mysearch.myway.com/jsp/dellsidebar.jsp?p=DE
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {4D25F926-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75} - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\deSrcAs.dll (file missing)
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 209.44.111.57 spydetect.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.44.111.57 antivirwin2009.com
O1 - Hosts: 209.44.111.57 www.antivirwin2009.com
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\McAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {54BE6B6F-3056-470B-97E1-BB92E051B6C4} (DeviceEnum Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--
End of file - 13426 bytes


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*My name is DFW, and I will be helping you to remove any infection(s) that you may have.*

Perform all actions in the order given in each post
If you don't know or understand something please don't hesitate to ask. 
Please reply to this thread. Do not start a new topic.
Stick with it till you're given the all clear. 
*Please* do not try and clean your computer with any tools other than the ones I ask you to use during the cleanup process.



> *Please note! that all instructions given in this topic are customised for this computer and Infections only, the tools or Fix's used may cause damage if used on a different computer or infection.*


Download to your desktop *DDS* from one of the links below:

Link 1
Link 2

*Double click* the tool to run it.
A black Screen will open, just read the contents and do nothing.
When the tool finish it will open 2 reports.
Copy/paste both reports back here and remove *DDS* from your desktop.

*Please post back the 2 DDS Logs*


----------



## Winterborne (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for your help, DFW.

Here is the DDS log. I've attached the "Attach" log to this message.

-----

DDS (Ver_09-05-14.01) - NTFSx86 
Run by ***** at 7:03:59.07 on Mon 06/22/2009
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.11 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_13
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1015.528 [GMT -4:00]

AV: avast! antivirus 4.8.1335 [VPS 090621-0] *On-access scanning enabled* (Updated) {7591DB91-41F0-48A3-B128-1A293FD8233D}
AV: McAfee VirusScan *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated) {84B5EE75-6421-4CDE-A33A-DD43BA9FAD83}
FW: McAfee Personal Firewall Plus *enabled* {94894B63-8C7F-4050-BDA4-813CA00DA3E8}

============== Running Processes ===============

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MPFSERVICE.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
svchost
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Pamela Mishkin\Desktop\dds.scr

============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============

uStart Page = hxxp://www.dell4me.com/myway
uSearch Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uSearch Bar = hxxp://mysearch.myway.com/jsp/dellsidebar.jsp?p=DE
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.dell4me.com/myway
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q={searchTerms}&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&ie=utf8&oe=utf8
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www.dell4me.com/myway
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
mSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uURLSearchHooks: N/A: {4d25f926-b9fe-4682-bf72-8ab8210d6d75} - c:\program files\mywaysa\srchasde\deSrcAs.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper: {06849e9f-c8d7-4d59-b87d-784b7d6be0b3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelper.dll
BHO: DriveLetterAccess: {5ca3d70e-1895-11cf-8e15-001234567890} - c:\windows\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {aa58ed58-01dd-4d91-8333-cf10577473f7} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper: {ae7cd045-e861-484f-8273-0445ee161910} - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbarnotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch: {c84d72fe-e17d-4195-bb24-76c02e2e7c4e} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class: {e7e6f031-17ce-4c07-bc86-eabfe594f69c} - c:\program files\java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
TB: McAfee VirusScan: {ba52b914-b692-46c4-b683-905236f6f655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
TB: Adobe PDF: {47833539-d0c5-4125-9fa8-0819e2eaac93} - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB: Google Toolbar: {2318c2b1-4965-11d4-9b18-009027a5cd4f} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
EB: Adobe PDF: {182ec0be-5110-49c8-a062-beb1d02a220b} - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
EB: Real.com: {fe54fa40-d68c-11d2-98fa-00c0f0318afe} - c:\windows\system32\Shdocvw.dll
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
uRun: [MSMSGS] "c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
mRun: [SynTPEnh] c:\program files\synaptics\syntp\SynTPEnh.exe
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "c:\program files\java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
mRun: [IntelWireless] c:\program files\intel\wireless\bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
mRun: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
mRun: [Dell QuickSet] c:\program files\dell\quickset\quickset.exe
mRun: [dla] c:\windows\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
mRun: [ISUSPM Startup] "c:\program files\common files\installshield\updateservice\isuspm.exe" -startup
mRun: [ISUSScheduler] "c:\program files\common files\installshield\updateservice\issch.exe" -start
mRun: [HP Software Update] c:\program files\hp\hp software update\HPWuSchd2.exe
mRun: [IntelliPoint] "c:\program files\microsoft intellipoint\point32.exe"
mRun: [Windows Defender] "c:\program files\windows defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
mRun: [avast!] c:\progra~1\alwils~1\avast4\ashDisp.exe
mRun: [StartupDelayer] "c:\program files\r2 studios\startup delayer\Startup Launcher.exe"
mRun: [MCUpdateExe] c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
mRun: [MCAgentExe] c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\agent\McAgent.exe
dRun: [DWQueuedReporting] "c:\progra~1\common~1\micros~1\dw\dwtrig20.exe" -t
dRunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\digita~1.lnk - c:\program files\digital line detect\DLG.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\hpdigi~1.lnk - c:\program files\hp\digital imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
uPolicies-system: EnableProfileQuota = 1 (0x1)
IE: Append to existing PDF - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: Convert link target to existing PDF - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert selected links to existing PDF - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: Convert selection to existing PDF - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files\adobe\acrobat 8.0\acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office11\REFIEBAR.DLL
IE: {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - {FE54FA40-D68C-11d2-98FA-00C0F0318AFE} - c:\windows\system32\Shdocvw.dll
Trusted Zone: vistahigherlearning.com\cetus
Trusted Zone: musicmatch.com\online
DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} - hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/9/b/d/9bdc68ef-6a9f-4505-8fb8-d0d2d160e512/LegitCheckControl.cab
DPF: {54BE6B6F-3056-470B-97E1-BB92E051B6C4} - hxxp://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} - hxxp://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0002-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/products/plugin/autodl/jinstall-142-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_03-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0005-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_05-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_07-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab
Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - c:\program files\google\google toolbar\component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
Notify: IntelWireless - c:\program files\intel\wireless\bin\LgNotify.dll
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
SEH: Microsoft AntiMalware ShellExecuteHook: {091eb208-39dd-417d-a5dd-7e2c2d8fb9cb} - c:\progra~1\wifd1f~1\MpShHook.dll

================= FIREFOX ===================

FF - ProfilePath - c:\docume~1\pamela~1\applic~1\mozilla\firefox\profiles\1zdvdicc.default\

============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============

P2 McShield;McAfee.com McShield;c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe [2005-11-17 221184]
R1 aswSP;avast! Self Protection;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys [2009-3-28 114768]
R2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [2009-3-28 20560]
R2 avast! Antivirus;avast! Antivirus;c:\program files\alwil software\avast4\ashServ.exe [2009-3-28 138680]
R2 McDetect.exe;McAfee WSC Integration;c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\Mcdetect.exe [2005-11-27 126976]
R2 McrdSvc;Media Center Extender Service;c:\windows\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe [2005-8-5 99328]
R2 McTskshd.exe;McAfee Task Scheduler;c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe [2005-11-27 122368]
R2 WinDefend;Windows Defender;c:\program files\windows defender\MsMpEng.exe [2006-11-3 13592]
R3 avast! Mail Scanner;avast! Mail Scanner;c:\program files\alwil software\avast4\ashMaiSv.exe [2009-3-28 254040]
R3 avast! Web Scanner;avast! Web Scanner;c:\program files\alwil software\avast4\ashWebSv.exe [2009-3-28 352920]
R3 NaiAvFilter1;NaiAvFilter1;c:\windows\system32\drivers\naiavf5x.sys [2005-12-2 114464]
S3 mcupdmgr.exe;McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager;c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdmgr.exe [2005-11-17 245760]

=============== Created Last 30 ================

2009-06-21 23:04 --d----- c:\docume~1\pamela~1\applic~1\r2 Studios
2009-06-21 23:04 --d----- c:\docume~1\alluse~1\applic~1\r2 Studios
2009-06-21 23:04 --d----- c:\program files\r2 Studios
2009-06-21 22:48 --d----- c:\program files\SpywareBlaster
2009-06-21 22:43 410,984 a------- c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-06-21 20:23 --d----- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2009-06-21 14:43 0 a------- c:\windows\st_1245628305.exe

==================== Find3M ====================

2009-05-07 11:32 345,600 a------- c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
2009-05-07 11:32 345,600 -------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\localspl.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 827,392 a------- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 827,392 a------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 233,472 -------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\webcheck.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 1,159,680 a------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 671,232 a------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mstime.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 44,544 a------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 105,984 -------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\url.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 102,912 -------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\occache.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 3,596,288 a------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 477,696 a------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
2009-04-29 00:56 193,024 a------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\msrating.dll
2009-04-28 05:05 70,656 -------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ie4uinit.exe
2009-04-28 05:05 13,824 -------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieudinit.exe
2009-04-25 01:27 636,088 -------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\iexplore.exe
2009-04-25 01:26 161,792 -------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ieakui.dll
2009-04-17 08:26 1,847,168 a------- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2009-04-17 08:26 1,847,168 -------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\win32k.sys
2009-04-15 10:51 585,216 a------- c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
2009-04-15 10:51 585,216 -------- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rpcrt4.dll
2007-07-30 20:43 88 ---shr-- c:\windows\system32\2D1867C16E.sys
2007-07-30 20:43 3,766 a--sh--- c:\windows\system32\KGyGaAvL.sys
2009-02-12 14:00 32,768 a--sh--- c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\history\history.ie5\mshist012009021220090213\index.dat

============= FINISH: 7:04:48.95 ===============


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi Winterborne

It seems System restore is turned off, can you please turn it back on, Malware removal can be a tricky job, and it is better to 
have a infected restore point than none at all, we will clean the restore points out again later.

Click Start. 
Right-click My Computer, and then click Properties. 
On the System Restore tab, uncheck Turn off System Restore or Turn off System Restore on all drives. If you do not see the System Restore tab, you are not logged on to Windows as an Administrator. 
Click Apply. 
When you see the confirmation message, click Yes. 
Click OK.

I see that you have 2 Antivirus Programs installed, McAfee VirusScan and Advast, I note that McAfee VirusScan is set to inactive,
but it is still loading it's drivers
Running - more than one - Antivirus program is not recommended because they can conflict with each other.
Also Running multiple Antivirus programs, at the same time can cause your computer to become unstable...run slowly and even, in rare cases, crash.
I would strongly suggest you uninstall one of them.

*NEXT*
Please *Go to* Start-Settings-Control Panel, click on Add remove *Programs*. *If any of the following* *programs* *are listed there*, click on the program *to* highlight it, and click on *remove*. Then close the Control Panel.


*
Internet Explorer Default Page
Safari*

*REMOVE VIEWPOINT*

You have *Viewpoint*, *Viewpoint Manager*, *Viewpoint Media Player* installed on your system. These programs are not malware but are considered as *foistware instead of malware* since they are installed without user's approval, and for this reason I recommend you remove them.

To uninstall the *the Viewpoint components (Viewpoint, Viewpoint Manager, Viewpoint Media Player)*: 

 Click *Start*, point to *Settings*, and then click *Control Panel*. 
 In *Control Panel*, double-click *Add or Remove Programs*. 
 In *Add or Remove Programs*, highlight *>>Viewpoint component<< *, click *Remove.* 
 Do the same for each *Viewpoint* component.

*WILD TANGENT*-*OPTIONAL*

I see you are using *Wild Tangent.* It is not malware, but is sometimes thought to bring malware along. Wild Tangent is a video game software company specializing in online games. It has even made a partnership with AOL to include itself as part of the AOL Instant Messenger for their AIM games section. The WildTangent Web Driver is their technology that allows you to play 3D games over the Internet. Although its not technically considered spyware, it does have built in components to update itself and gather information about the computer system including
Operating System Version
CPU Type and Speed
Memory Amount
Video Card type and Driver Version
Sound Card type and Driver Version
DirectX Version
Location that the Web Driver was installed from
*It is also a MAJOR resource hog.*
 For more information, see *WildTangent Removal Instructions and Help* and *Inside Wild Tangent-Delivering High-End 3-D Content To A Web Site Near You*.
Unless you are an extremely avid games player, I recommend you uninstall Wild Tangent: To uninstall *Wild Tangent*:

 Click *Start*, point to *Settings*, and then click *Control Panel*.
 In *Control Panel*, double-click *Add or Remove Programs.*
 In *Add or Remove Programs*, highlight *Wild Tangent*, click *Remove*. 
 Close the *Add or Remove Programs* and the *Control Panel* windows.

Do you know what *MarketResearch* is ??, if not follow instructions below

Open HijackThis.
Click on the *Open the Misc Tools section* button.
Look under *System tools*.
Click on the *Open Uninstall Manager...* button.
Select *MarketResearch* and click on *Edit uninstall command* button.
Copy and paste this command to a document.
Please post the 1 Uninstall commands in your next reply.

*I'd like you to check (a file/some files) for Viruses.*

Go to *VirusTotal*
*




c:\windows\st_1245628305.exe

Click to expand...

*
*Copy/Paste* the first file on the list into the white *Upload a file* box. 
Click *Send/Submit*, and the file will upload to VirusTotal/Jotti, where it will be scanned by several anti-virus programmes.
After a while, a window will open, with details of what the scans found.
*Note details of any viruses found*.
*Repeat for all files on the list, and post/send me the details please*.

*We  need to clean out your Host File as it has some bad entries*.

*Host File Reset/Replace:*

Please Download HostsXpertand unzip it to your computer, somewhere where you can find it. The root of the system drive would be a ideal location EG: *C:\*

Double click on *HostsXpert.exe* to launch the programme. 
Check to see if top button on left hand side says *Make Writable?*
If it does. click on it then proceed to next instruction. 
If not, just proceed to next instruction

Click on* Restore MS Hosts File* to restore your Hosts file to its default condition
When prompted to confirm, click OK. 
Click on the *Download* button (lower left hand side)
Click on *MVPs Hosts...* button. 
Click on *Replace *button. 
Press OK in the box that pops up. (HostsXpert will now download and update your Hosts file)

When finished.
Click on *File Handling* button. 
Click on *Make Read Only?* to secure it against infection.

Exit the programme.








Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*

*Please post back

A new Hijackthis log
Malwarebytes log
File scan results
MarketResearch info*


----------



## Winterborne (Jun 22, 2009)

I followed each of your instructions. Three problems arose:

* "Internet Explorer Default Page" did not appear as a removal program under "Add/Remove Programs".
* When I copy-pasted the file you listed to Virus Total, it came up as contain 0 KB. As you will see from the run of MBAM, the file did exist, however, and was found to be infected by MBAM. I am not sure why Virus Total found it to be absent or of file size 0; I tried twice to copy-paste it into Virus Total and have it analyzed, but had no luck.
* MarketResearch did not appear in the list of programs under HijackThis's Add/Remove Programs tool.

On to the log files. First HijackThis:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:24:12 PM, on 6/22/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16850)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZinw12.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://mysearch.myway.com/jsp/dellsidebar.jsp?p=DE
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartupDelayer] "C:\Program Files\r2 Studios\Startup Delayer\Startup Launcher.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {54BE6B6F-3056-470B-97E1-BB92E051B6C4} (DeviceEnum Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--
End of file - 11262 bytes

Next MBAM, which found some infected files:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.38
Database version: 2297
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

6/22/2009 8:18:47 PM
mbam-log-2009-06-22 (20-18-47).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 108978
Time elapsed: 15 minute(s), 20 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 2
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 2
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{4d25f926-b9fe-4682-bf72-8ab8210d6d75} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\AvScan (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\{4d25f926-b9fe-4682-bf72-8ab8210d6d75} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
C:\Program Files\MyWaySA (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
c:\WINDOWS\st_1245628305.exe (Backdoor.Bot) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Can't give you file scan results due to the problem getting Virus Total to run, as per above.

Finally, MarketResearch was not listed as an uninstallable program under HijackThis, again as per above.

Many thanks again for your help.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

*Open up Hijackthis *
Click on do a system scan only. 
Place a checkmark next to these lines(if still present)

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = <http://www.dell4me.com/myway>
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = <http://mysearch.myway.com/jsp/dellsidebar.jsp?p=DE>
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = <http://www.dell4me.com/myway>*

Then close all windows except Hijackthis and click *Fix Checked* then reboot

Lets get a list of programs again.

*Make a uninstall list using HijackThis *
To access the Uninstall Manager you would do the following:

1. Start HijackThis 
2. Click on the Config button 
3. Click on the Misc Tools button 
4. Click on the Open Uninstall Manager button.

*Click on the Save list*... button and specify where you would like to save this file.

* When you press Save button a notepad will open with the contents of that file. 
Simply copy and paste the contents of that notepad here on your next reply.*

*TFC(Temp File Cleaner)*


Please download TFC to your desktop, 
Save any unsaved work. *TFC* will close all open application windows.
Double-click *TFC.exe* to run the program.
If prompted, click "*Yes*" to reboot.

*Note:* _Save your work._ TFC will automatically close any open programs, let it run uninterrupted. It shouldn't take longer take a couple of minutes, and may only take a few seconds. Only if needed will you be prompted to reboot.

Please go to *Kaspersky website* and perform an online antivirus scan.


Read through the requirements and privacy statement and click on *Accept* button.
It will start downloading and installing the scanner and virus definitions. You will be prompted to install an application from Kaspersky. Click *Run*.
When the downloads have finished, click on *Settings*.
Make sure these boxes are checked (ticked). If they are not, please tick them and click on the *Save* button:
*Spyware, Adware, Dialers, and other potentially dangerous programs 
Archives
Mail databases*

Click on *My Computer* under *Scan*.
Once the scan is complete, it will display the results. Click on *View Scan Report*.
You will see a list of infected items there. Click on *Save Report As...*.
Save this report to a convenient place. Change the *Files of type* to *Text file (.txt)* before clicking on the *Save* button.
Please post this log in your next reply.

*Please post back

A new HiJackThis Log 
the Uninstall List
kaspersky log*


----------



## Winterborne (Jun 22, 2009)

Done. The Kaspersky scan found two threats.

HijackThis uninstall log:

Adobe Acrobat 8.1.3 Professional
Adobe Acrobat and Reader 8.1.2 Security Update 1 (KB403742)
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 7.0
AOLIcon
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
avast! Antivirus
Bonjour
Broadcom Management Programs
Business Contact Manager for Outlook 2003
Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem
Corel Photo Album 6
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
Dell Digital Jukebox Driver
Dell Driver Reset Tool
Dell Support Center (Support Software)
DellSupport
Digital Line Detect
EarthLink setup files
ESPNMotion
GemMaster Mystic
Get High Speed Internet!
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
HP Driver Diagnostics
HP Extended Capabilities 4.7
HP Image Zone 4.7
HP Print Diagnostic Utility
HP PSC & OfficeJet 4.7
HP Software Update
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software
Internal Network Card Power Management
Internet Explorer Default Page
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_03
Java(TM) 6 Update 13
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)
Macromedia Flash Player
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
mCore
mDrWiFi
mHlpDell
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Small Business Edition 2003
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer
Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
mIWA
mIWCA
mLogView
mMHouse
Modem Helper
Mozilla Firefox (3.0.10)
mPfMgr
mPfWiz
mProSafe
mSSO
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
mToolkit
Musicmatch for Windows Media Player
Musicmatch® Jukebox
mWlsSafe
mXML
MyWay Search Assistant
mZConfig
NetWaiting
NetZeroInstallers
Otto
PowerDVD 5.5
QuickBooks Simple Start Special Edition
QuickSet
QuickTime
RealPlayer Basic
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Sonic DLA
Sonic Encoders
Sonic MyDVD LE
Sonic RecordNow Audio
Sonic RecordNow Copy
Sonic RecordNow Data
Sonic Update Manager
SpywareBlaster 4.2
Startup Delayer v2.5 (build 138)
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB910393)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
WebCyberCoach 3.2 Dell
Windows Defender
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 10
Windows Media Player 10 Hotfix [See EmeraldQFE2 for more information]
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
Windows XP Service Pack 3

Kaspersky log:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER 7.0 REPORT
Wednesday, June 24, 2009
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 7.0.26.13
Program database last update: Wednesday, June 24, 2009 04:04:11
Records in database: 2385236
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan settings:
Scan using the following database: extended
Scan archives: yes
Scan mail databases: yes

Scan area - My Computer:
C:\
D:\

Scan statistics:
Files scanned: 89881
Threat name: 1
Infected objects: 2
Suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan: 02:26:03

File name / Threat name / Threats count
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\Common\ComponentMgr\HoldingArea\WebSys2\WebSys.mmz Infected: not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Deleter.f 1
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\Musicmatch Jukebox\WebSys\offline.mmz Infected: not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Deleter.f 1

The selected area was scanned.

HijackThis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:53:19 PM, on 6/24/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16850)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscript.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.dell4me.com/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartupDelayer] "C:\Program Files\r2 Studios\Startup Delayer\Startup Launcher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dellsupportcenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P dellsupportcenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {54BE6B6F-3056-470B-97E1-BB92E051B6C4} (DeviceEnum Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--
End of file - 11188 bytes

Thanks!


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

The items found by Kaspersky are related to MUSICMATCH, it is not a virus or malware, but if you do not use it I would
go to add/remove programs and uninstall it.

*Musicmatch for Windows Media Player
Musicmatch® Jukebox*
Then go to C Drive, Program Files and remove the MUSICMATCH folder.

C:\Program Files\*MUSICMATCH*

"Internet Explorer Default Page" has shown up again in the new add/remove programs list, which you could not see last time,
along with a few others that need to go, and also a few programs need to be updated

*Remove Unnecessary/Bad Programs*

Please Click Start > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs

Highlight each program, then remove these programs by clicking Remove

Internet Explorer Default Page
MyWay Search Assistant

If you have any problems removing "MyWay Search Assistant" please let me know.

*Open up Hijackthis *
Click on do a system scan only. 
Place a checkmark next to these lines(if still present)

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = <http://www.dell4me.com/myway>
*

Then close all windows except Hijackthis and click *Fix Checked*

Now reboot.

*Your Java is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.*

Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.

*Updating Java:* 
Download the latest version of Java Runtime Environment (JRE) .
http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
Scroll down to where it says "The J2SE Runtime Environment JRE 6 Update 14 allows end-users to run Java applications".
Click the "Download" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "Accept License Agreement".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
*Go to Start > Control Panel double-click on Add/Remove programs and remove all older versions of Java.*
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

*Update Adobe Reader, Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system*

Do not get Adobe reader mixed up with the full paid for Adobe Acrobat 8.1.3 Professional


Please uninstall *Adobe Reader7. * before installing the latest version by going to *Start* > *Control Panel* and double clicking on *Add/Remove Programs*. Locate *Adobe Reader7.* and click on *Change/Remove* to uninstall it.
Click *here* to download the latest version of Adobe Acrobat Reader.
Select your Windows version and click on *Download*. If you are using Internet Explorer, you will receive prompts. Allow the installation to be ran and it will be installed automatically for you.

If you are using other browsers, it will prompt you to save a file. Save this file to your desktop and run it to install the latest version of Adobe Reader.
Close your Internet browser and open it again.

Reboot again

*Please post back

A new Hijackthis Log*


----------



## Winterborne (Jun 22, 2009)

All done, except that the Internet Explorer Front Page option again did not appear in the Add/Remove Programs list.

HijackThis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:58:52 PM, on 6/27/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16850)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ZcfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\1XConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZinw12.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartupDelayer] "C:\Program Files\r2 Studios\Startup Delayer\Startup Launcher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dellsupportcenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P dellsupportcenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {54BE6B6F-3056-470B-97E1-BB92E051B6C4} (DeviceEnum Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NICCONFIGSVC - Dell Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell\NICCONFIGSVC\NICCONFIGSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (dellsupportcenter) (sprtsvc_dellsupportcenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WLANKEEPER - Intel® Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe

--
End of file - 11134 bytes

Thanks!


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Not

Internet Explorer Front Page

We are looking for

Internet Explorer Default Page

How are things running now, any more virus alerts??


----------



## Winterborne (Jun 22, 2009)

My mistake; Internet Explorer Default Page did not show up either.

The computer seems to be running free of alerts. I have avoided using it for anything beyond the cleanup itself, so there have not been a lot of opportunities for alerts to be triggered. Would you suggest we attempt resuming normal use of it?

Thanks!


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Yes, all appears to be good now:up:, just folow the instructions below and we are done.

Delete DDS & Temp File Cleaner from your desktop

I would keep Malwarebytes installed and run weekly scans or when ever needed.

Go to add/remove programs and uninstall Hijackthis, then delete the Trend Micro folder from C Drive, Program Files,
you can always download again if needed.

We have already installed a host file, also install winpatrol to help with your protection.

Winpatrol *<=*  Download and install the free version of Winpatrol. a tutorial for this product is located here: 
* Using Winpatrol to protect your computer from malicious software*

Visit Microsoft often to get the latest updates for your computer.
http://www.update.microsoft.com

*Read some information *here how to prevent Malware.

*Safe Surfing*


----------

